# CYCLONE COASTER - February 7th 2021 - Bring a Lady - or - Ride a Lady Vintage Bicycle Ride



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2021)

*the FIRST CYCLONE  COASTER VINTAGE  BICYCLE  RIDE  for 2021

the ANNUAL  Bring a Lady - OR - Ride a Lady ride*

*SUNDAY** Sunday **SUNDAY** 
                         FEBRUARY **7th **2021  *​*  THIS IS IT - the first CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride for 2021 - This is the ANNUAL Bring a Lady - or - Ride a Lady RIDE we do to honor or ladies & their amazing bicycles & the fact that it is a week before Valentines day which is always a good time for a ladies bicycle ride - So lets see those lovely ladies out in the Sun & great California weather on SUNDAY February 7th 2021 - In order to keep the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride family safe & healthy for all - PLEASE PRACTICE SOCIAL DISTANCING while riding with the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride family *

_*Simple Rule - **IF YOU AREN'T FEELING 100% **- THEN STAY 100% HOME*_

*   Since it is the first ride of 2021 - I wish everyone in our extended **CYCLONE COASTER** family a safe & **HAPPY NEW YEAR** - the **CYCLONE COASTER** family is ready to SUPPORT our community & LOCAL BUSINESSES before - during & after the **CYCLONE COASTER **Vintage Bicycle rides - **PLEASE CONTINUE TO SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL BUSINESSES IN YOUR COMMUNITIES EVERY CHANCE YOU GET **&** SHOP LOCAL **- the **CYCLONE COASTER** family is looking forward once again to the joy of a nice vintage bicycle riding experience while social distancing in the City of Long Beach & being able to support our local businesses which depend on us to keep them around

   February **7th** 2021 - **PLEASE BE SAFE** & LETS RIDE AGAIN & **KEEP PRACTICING Social Distancing** as we do this New World journey one ride at a time from the park announcements as well as the ride - the **CYCLONE COASTER** family is ready - Thanks you to everyone for being aware towards others as we enjoy a great ride & great weather with many of the **CYCLONE COASTER** family in the future & for coming back out when you are comfortable to do so again & supporting what makes the **CYCLONE COASTER** Vintage Bicycle rides what they are today - GREAT - Success & team work as a family with our community - **STAY HEALTHY MY FRIENDS 




































*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2021)

*Just a reminder - THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - February 7th 2021 is the World famous CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride - Some had thought they missed the fun & the ride - BUT last Sunday was the 31st of January - So you didn't miss the ride at all - please come out & socially distance with the CYCLONE COASTER family as we do every year & Superbowl Sunday BEFORE the Superbowl - Early ride = Early return to home to watch the game safely 

As all that have ridden with CYCLONE COASTER in February know that we have the annual " Bring a Lady - or - Ride a lady" ride in honor of the ladies & their beautiful bicycles - So if you have a ladies bicycle & or a beautiful lady to join you on the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle this month - bring it out - ride it / share it - Ridden not Hidden while socially distancing 

All the details are always posted at www.cyclonecoaster.com  - Stay Healthy my friends - Frank *


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Twas a great time had by all...


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2021)

Nobody would loan me a girl for the CC ride so had to break out this M & S girls bike for a cruise thru the LB and welcomed a new basket mascot Sailor


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2021)

It was nice to get out on a bike after so long... even if it was on a chick's bike 

JK! You know I love the ladies! My girl on her deluxe Elgin Xmas gift and me on her surprise upcoming Valentine's Day gift: A beauty of a Monark 4Bar that was narrowly saved from the chopping block.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 7, 2021)

Another great ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 8, 2021)

_*Another great CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride & the first of 2021 with much success as it is every year we have the "Bring a Lady - or - Ride a Lady" ride - The new Papillon pup on the ride is 3 month old "SAILOR' was a real natural in the basket & on a ride - with our former mascot "SPANKY" watching us from above *_

_*Plenty of killer bicycles made the trek where we socially distanced as we rode through the streets of our hometown Long Beach CA with nice riding weather temps in the 60's with clear sunny skies for some direct Vitamin D *__*&*__* extra warmth - Some of us ended up @ Shoreline Village @ **Tequila Jacks **for some tasty Mexican Food & beverage followed by a stop to support another CYCLONE COASTER favorite - the PIKE Restaurant & Bar before heading home*

*Thanks to all that made it out this month *__*&*__* we'll see you again for the next *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle ride on *__*SUNDAY*__* March *__*7th *__*2021 *_

*Ridden not Hidden - Frank 



*


----------

